# max run lenght on 4 inch pvc



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a Delta 50-760 1.5hp collector wihich now has its' longest run of about 25 ft of 4 inch pvc sewer drain pipe. This 25 ft run is working on a Grizzly 6x80 horizontal sander which has a non-optium collection setup. I would like to run an extension that would be a total of about 40 ft of pvc and short flex 4 inch on each end.

Is that okay or would it be a waste of $ by not working adequately????


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not knowing your other system arrangement, additional straight pipe (smooth inside), of similar diameter, is the least resistance increase you can add.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

DPJeansonne said:


> I have a Delta 50-760 1.5hp collector wihich now has its' longest run of about 25 ft of 4 inch pvc sewer drain pipe. This 25 ft run is working on a Grizzly 6x80 horizontal sander which has a non-optium collection setup. I would like to run an extension that would be a total of about 40 ft of pvc and short flex 4 inch on each end.
> 
> Is that okay or would it be a waste of $ by not working adequately????


 i ran about 30' on mine and im doing great on all of my ports


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

FWIW, I am running dual 4" split from a single 5" on my HF 2HP DC, and it handles it fine. Longest run is 18' + 3ft of flex to my lathe. It works fine as long as it isn't trying to suck up shavings that are coming at me, but for sanding that I do bottom side so the stuff shoots to the hood, it works great!

IF I were using a single drop arrangement, I would come out of the DC with 5", make your runs, and drop to 5" at the machine if need be, if not, keep your ports 5" for max airflow all the way...

The 50-760 is only a 1.5 HP machine, but outflows many 2 HP DCs due to its impeller arrangement. But a total 40' run is REALLY pushing the limits I'd think... Would it be possible to move the DC so it is more central? Maybe run 2 20' runs that can be each closed off with a blast gate? That may be a better solution for you...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

from my 1.5hp delta, my longest run is about 45' and it works fine.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dbhost said:


> FWIW, I am running dual 4" split from a single 5" on my HF 2HP DC, and it handles it fine. Longest run is 18' + 3ft of flex to my lathe. It works fine as long as it isn't trying to suck up shavings that are coming at me, but for sanding that I do bottom side so the stuff shoots to the hood, it works great!
> 
> IF I were using a single drop arrangement, *I would come out of the DC with 5", make your runs, and drop to 5" at the machine if need be, if not, keep your ports 5" for max airflow all the way...*
> 
> The 50-760 is only a 1.5 HP machine, but outflows many 2 HP DCs due to its impeller arrangement. But a total 40' run is REALLY pushing the limits I'd think... Would it be possible to move the DC so it is more central? Maybe run 2 20' runs that can be each closed off with a blast gate? That may be a better solution for you...


I'm not sure why you assumed 5" would be best. The idea is right but that collector could and probably does have a 6" inlet so run the 6" main line. I ran 6" from my DC and i reduce down to 4" right at the machine and it improved 50% over the 4" on the same run of around 40'.


----------

